# Conceal carry and the mall.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Has your resolve changed after the isis threat on the malls? Will you now carry regardless of the signs? 

I always carry in a mall/gun free zone. I don't care if if the mall owners don't want me to. It's concealed they'll never know. I don't trust Blart with my life. How about you?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

At this time my attorney has advised me to invoke my 5th amendment rights against self incrimination.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I carry. Period. Unless on post, I am armed.

I don't go to malls. It has nothing to do with Islamists in particular, but people in general. They have no etiquette, manners or rearing, nowadays.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

ask the lady who's father was killed in Lubby's in Kileen tx who had left her pistol outside in her truck.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If it's properly concealed no one should be this wiser.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

If a mall or any other business posts signs saying that they don't want firearms on their premises then I don't go there. It is their RIGHT to ban firearms on their property, and I will respect their RIGHT, just as I would expect others to respect my rights. If you don't like it, DON'T GO THERE. Your rights don't trump theirs, and if you are willing to violate theirs, then expect others to violate yours. People who ignore those property owner's rights aggravate the hell out of me. Personally, I hope that those who do are caught and prosecuted. When they are caught they make all of us concealed carriers look bad. Let me say it again. If you don't like it, DON'T GO THERE.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I rarely go to malls anymore but our closest moving theater has a sign signifying it as a Gun Free Zone. Mrs S likes the movies so I accompany her when I have to. The last time we went both of us were CC. 

Generally speaking, I rarely "Shop"...I got to "Buy" or I don't go. So if I know that a certain business does not allow firearms I don't go there.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I follow the law.
Anywhere that doesn't want me, a good and honest citizen, to carry my legally carried and concealed firearm, doesn't want my business.

Simple.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Just cause a business posts a sign,"gun free store" doesn't make it law. They may ask you to leave, that's fine, do a better job of concealing your firearm! jmho. Be sure to let them know why you'll no longer buy from them. Worked a K-Mart I think.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

To be honest I don't even pay attention to any of those signs. It's all infringement in my opinion.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> Just cause a business posts a sign,"gun free store" doesn't make it law. They may ask you to leave, that's fine, do a better job of concealing your firearm! jmho. Be sure to let them know why you'll no longer buy from them. Worked a K-Mart I think.


Better check the law in your State. In many, if a business posts a sign banning firearms it is ILLEGAL for you to do so, and it often is a felony. If there is a business that you want to visit, a place to eat, or a movie you want to see, and they have banned firearms, then either go somewhere else or leave your firearms at home. You can't expect anyone to respect YOUR rights if you don't respect OTHERS.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Wasn't it a movie theater, in Colo. that a bad guy shot some folks. Ban guns in certain places, bad guys don't follow rules or laws or respect others.jmo.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Infringement. I wonder if the criminals target gun free zones and businesses that post these signs... easy target. 

If you were to ignore the sign in a place where it actually carried the weight of law. And you stopped an active shooter situation or defended your life, would you still get charged with the felony even though you saved lives?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> Just cause a business posts a sign,"gun free store" doesn't make it law. They may ask you to leave, that's fine, do a better job of concealing your firearm! jmho. Be sure to let them know why you'll no longer buy from them. Worked a K-Mart I think.


It does in AZ.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If a business posts as a no gun place-- do not go there , and, tell them why you will not!


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

It is still a 10 year sentence here. I'll just avoid the malls.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

paraquack said:


> It does in AZ.


I stand corrected! And I was thinking to retire in AZ. Somehow got the impression they were more pro-gun than that. Thanks for the info!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> Better check the law in your State. In many, if a business posts a sign banning firearms it is ILLEGAL for you to do so, and it often is a felony. If there is a business that you want to visit, a place to eat, or a movie you want to see, and they have banned firearms, then either go somewhere else or leave your firearms at home. You can't expect anyone to respect YOUR rights if you don't respect OTHERS.


Exactly. 
We live right on the Fla/Ga line and I am in both states practically every day. In neither state does a No Guns sign carry the weight of law. All they can do is make me leave.
HOWEVER, I visit family in North Carolina, and there the No Gun sign DOES carry the weight of law.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I should put a sign in my front yard stating this place is gun free. TaaaDaaa, no worries from bad guys!


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

It is still a 10 year sentence here. I'll just avoid the malls.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> I should put a sign in my front yard stating this place is gun free. TaaaDaaa, no worries from bad guys!


That is illegal in Alabama. We are not allowed to hunt over baited fields.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Carry? Who carries? There's no need. We all know how effective those "gun free" zones are.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Old saying: " the best place to have a weapon is where none are allowed." I avoid going into areas where I know I will be searched. Other than that I stay away as much as I can but carry concealed. Just be smart about it and try not to make a habit of being where your not welcome.

I think all businesses and home owners that do not want firearms should post big signs stating they are gun free. Let us see whom gets raped, robbed and so on. No cheating allowed with armed guards.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

And to make it more confusing, some places are actually gun friendly but their insurance policy requires a Gun Buster sign.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

A concealed weapon shall remain concealed.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

The local Greybar in my county posted the no gun sign. I went in and told them I needed to cancel my account as they obviously did not want my business. The sign got painted over by someone (not me). No CC , No money from me.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a few allergies in my life, my biggest is malls, shopping centers, and Wally World. I still go to Wally World, but I have a mission (get what I need and gone). I guess I am just not a people anymore, maybe never was.LOL


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I can carry regardless of the signs but if I couldn't I would NEVER go to a place that prohibited it. They can defend themselves and their customers. I'll sit at home and watch the news.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

sargedog said:


> I have a few allergies in my life, my biggest is malls, shopping centers, and Wally World. I still go to Wally World, but I have a mission (get what I need and gone). I guess I am just not a people anymore, maybe never was.LOL


You got it Bro!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> If it's properly concealed no one should be this wiser.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
what he said


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Speaking strictly to commercial or retail establishments; I don't do business in places that I can't carry. Whether I happen to be carrying or not. If I am carrying and HAVE to go somewhere that say's "No Gun's Allowed" or otherwise prohibits firearms in their establishment, I do it anyway. Worst that will happen if they discover I have a firearm, is I will be asked to leave. If they have the nuts to say anything in the first place.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I don't go to malls, either - ESPECIALLY during holidays. You'd never catch me at the superbowl, either. It just seems to me that if a terrorist really wants to make an impact with a dirty bomb or weaponized biological, those are the places and times it will happen. I'm really not paranoid, but being in over crowded places is just not my cup of tea. Not in this time and age and not with thousands of other people coughing and sneezing all over the place in close proximity to each other. Hey, maybe I _am _a little paranoid. I'd rather watch it on the news than be caught in the middle of it. My gun and I will stay out of those places.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

In Ohio, . . . you are in big time trouble disobeying the gun free zone signs.

Therefore, . . . gun free means Dwight free also, . . . at least THIS Dwight.

Schools, Dr., hospitals, and USPS are the only exceptions I normally will un-gun for.

Malls that have the signs can wave goodbye to whatever I would have spent.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry I can't read, nor see to well, so signs don't work....



Chipper said:


> Has your resolve changed after the isis threat on the malls? Will you now carry regardless of the signs?
> 
> I always carry in a mall/gun free zone. I don't care if if the mall owners don't want me to. It's concealed they'll never know. I don't trust Blart with my life. How about you?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Has your resolve changed after the isis threat on the malls? Will you now carry regardless of the signs?
> 
> I always carry in a mall/gun free zone. I don't care if if the mall owners don't want me to. It's concealed they'll never know. I don't trust Blart with my life. How about you?


1) #%$& ISIS. I don't give one %$& what they have to say, their threats don't mean %$&. I only use the curse-word place holders out of respect to forum rules, not ISIS. They can #(%& my @#&%!

2) I haven't been to a mall in years. I can conceive of no reason to ever go to one again in my life.

3) I don't go to stores that have anti-CC signs. I will shop where I am wanted, or just order it online.

4) #%$& ISIS

5) #%$& the mall.

Good grief, malls? Malls? Abercrombie & Fitch? Hot Topic? What on earth would I need at Hot Topic? Spencer's? Hollister? REALLY??? Aeropostale?

I am fortunate that my BOL is over 100 miles away from ANY mall. My home is 60 miles away from the nearest one.

Malls? REALLY? Just&#8230; no...


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Or you find any entrances, say in the big department stores like Macy's or the like that don't have those signs. However for the most part I agree, if they don't want ordinary citizens protecting themselves or others they don't get my business. One of the reasons I like Cabella's, there's a sign specifically saying CC is welcome in the store.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't often go to malls. But when I do I carry this!


----------



## theyoungbuck (Feb 24, 2015)

hi I think everyone should be able to carry arms an if they try to take that away from us there violating the second amendment


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

theyoungbuck said:


> hi I think everyone should be able to carry arms an if they try to take that away from us there violating the second amendment


What do you mean "if" they are trying?

In case you haven't noticed about 1/3 of the population of the US is in so called "may issue" states. To give an example, we had a fellow here in NJ who was kidnapped and hauled in the trunk of a car to Ohio, where the kidnappers discovered they had the wrong guy, so they dumped him. He applied for a NJ CC permit and was denied, despite the fact his kidnappers were still at large, and there was some likelihood he would be able to identify them. This was not a sufficient "special need".

I notice you are in NY. I assume upstate someplace. Ever heard of the SAFE Act? Have you tried to carry in NYC? Applied for a CC permit post SAFE Act?

"if"?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Gun free zones are too dangerous, I would never visit one.

When was the last time you heard of a mass killing at a gun range?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I am not arguing whether or not gun free zones are a smart thing to have or not, they aren't. They are stupid. BUT, a private business has the RIGHT to do stupid things. YOUR rights do not trump THEIR rights. They ARE NOT infringing on your rights by declaring their business a gun free zone. For those who say that they go into those areas anyhow because no one will know, what happens to you if something happens and it is discovered that you have a firearm? Someone bumps against you, and reports that you are armed, your shirt/jacket moves and part of your weapon is revealed, or you pull it because of a bad guy? In many States you go to prison, and rightly so IMO. You have said that you don't give a damn about the rights of anyone else, you are going to do what you want. You go to these places because you WANT to, not because you HAVE to. 

If there is a place that is a gun free zone, DON'T GO THERE, and TELL THEM so. Get your friends to do the same. Some gungrabber group tried to start a campaign to get Krogers to become a gun free zone. Krogers had pro-gun owners campaign to keep it a gun carry chain of stores, and started shopping there to show their support. Kroger's sales went up, and they told the gungrabbers to hit the bricks. That is the way to get rid of gun free zones. When CC was first passed in Illinois there were signs in allot of stores stating that guns weren't permitted, gun owners stopped shopping at those stores, and now you very seldom see those signs anywhere except the post office. THAT is how you do it.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> Gun free zones are too dangerous, I would never visit one.
> 
> When was the last time you heard of a mass killing at a gun range?


Chris Kyle and his friend?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> ...What on earth would I need at ...Spencer's?...


Since you asked;


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Choking hazard ok n the fake turd? Now that's funny!


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Notsoyoung said:


> I am not arguing whether or not gun free zones are a smart thing to have or not, they aren't. They are stupid. BUT, a private business has the RIGHT to do stupid things. YOUR rights do not trump THEIR rights. They ARE NOT infringing on your rights by declaring their business a gun free zone. For those who say that they go into those areas anyhow because no one will know, what happens to you if something happens and it is discovered that you have a firearm? Someone bumps against you, and reports that you are armed, your shirt/jacket moves and part of your weapon is revealed, or you pull it because of a bad guy? In many States you go to prison, and rightly so IMO. You have said that you don't give a damn about the rights of anyone else, you are going to do what you want. You go to these places because you WANT to, not because you HAVE to.
> 
> If there is a place that is a gun free zone, DON'T GO THERE, and TELL THEM so. Get your friends to do the same. Some gungrabber group tried to start a campaign to get Krogers to become a gun free zone. Krogers had pro-gun owners campaign to keep it a gun carry chain of stores, and started shopping there to show their support. Kroger's sales went up, and they told the gungrabbers to hit the bricks. That is the way to get rid of gun free zones. When CC was first passed in Illinois there were signs in allot of stores stating that guns weren't permitted, gun owners stopped shopping at those stores, and now you very seldom see those signs anywhere except the post office. THAT is how you do it.


Agree 100% with this. Don't potentially break the law and violate someone else's right. Instead, exercise your rights as a consumer by going to their competitor and encouraging your friends and family to do the same.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

This is a no brainer for me. I hate being in a crowd of people.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Since you asked;


Like all things, homemade is better... homemade ones are more fresh, they have a much more fragrant smell, and you just can't compare the taste... (and by taste, of course I mean in the "she has very poor taste in decorating" way....)


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> Gun free zones are too dangerous, I would never visit one.
> 
> When was the last time you heard of a mass killing at a gun range?


Mass killings? No. Killings? Well, unfortunately yes.

Here's the thing about gun ranges, I've seen some crazy dangerous stuff by people who have NO business with a gun in their hands. SCARY dangerous stuff. SO... I avoid them when other people are there.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> I am not arguing whether or not gun free zones are a smart thing to have or not, they aren't. They are stupid. BUT, a private business has the RIGHT to do stupid things. YOUR rights do not trump THEIR rights. They ARE NOT infringing on your rights by declaring their business a gun free zone.
> 
> (and)
> 
> If there is a place that is a gun free zone, DON'T GO THERE, and TELL THEM so. Get your friends to do the same.


EXACTLY. Well said, sir!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> Better check the law in your State. In many, if a business posts a sign banning firearms it is ILLEGAL for you to do so, and it often is a felony. If there is a business that you want to visit, a place to eat, or a movie you want to see, and they have banned firearms, then either go somewhere else or leave your firearms at home. You can't expect anyone to respect YOUR rights if you don't respect OTHERS.


Michigan states that you would be guilty of trespass if a place is signed no guns and you are asked to leave and don't while carrying.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> And to make it more confusing, some places are actually gun friendly but their insurance policy requires a Gun Buster sign.


The Bee-Dubs in Dothan has a sign on their door that makes it clear that the corporate Buffalo Wild Wings has an anti-gun policy. I figure that is code for, "Come on in, good man of Alabama; corporate can go piss up a rope!"

The place is too noisy for my nerves, though.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

In Washington the "no guns" signs don't carry the weight of law. I don't go in those stores because the chances are higher that a BG with a gun will. Nature has a way of curing stupid. I don't need to be involved.

If you are asked to leave a store then you are legally bound to leave or face trespass charges.

The reason that the signs don't carry the weight of law in Washington is that in any 'public access' area it is legal to open or concealed carry. The business owner or an agent of the business owner can ask anyone to leave his property.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Since you asked;


OMG, I'm getting some for work!!!


----------

